# we are going to be parents.



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Omg I cannot believe we came this far we were approved today for one child 0-2   we are both so happy. Panel members were lovely but God was I nervous I came out in a rash   that has never happened to me before and I have been through some serious stuff in my life lol    . Good luck to all those waiting to go, now the hard but.......waiting   x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations, hope you are not waiting to long to find your LO X


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Congrats - enjoy your celebrations and hope you can get matched quickly


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Congratulations! You must be so excited. 

I'm just sat here nervously waiting for our initial sw visit to see if we can go forward. Nervous enough at this let alone panel. Hope you're matched quickly.


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats, hope your wait isn't too long x


----------



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

That's fantastic! Congratulations!!


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations angel-lass


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats hope you get a match quickly.


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

congrats  feels great being approved doesn't it? now the waiting game x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Fabulous news Mummy in waiting x x x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations hope your not kept waiting long for a match xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow congratulations, enjoy the celebrating  xx


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Congratulations,  fabulous news,  hope you get a match soon


----------

